
Show HN: Wethr – get current weather from the command line - shime
https://github.com/twobucks/wethr#readme
======
matdehaast
Cool little project , very similar to wttr.io

~~~
shime
you mean `curl wttr.in`?

~~~
matdehaast
haha yeah :)

------
st0le
Your API key is showing.

~~~
safeharbourio
probably needs to be picked from the env, rather than hardcoded.

